# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Cheat Move between cities when HS is on CD

## critshield111

if you need a summon just use a second accoutn in party with your main Q pvp enter and afk you will end up in a city that u Q'ed in

----------


## noober174

This is common knowledge, hardly an exploit.

----------

